# orkest



## Hans Molenslag

Heel veel talen hebben een van het Grieks-Latijnse _orchestra_ afgeleid leenwoord. De woordvorm en de spelling variëren wat (_orchestre_, _orkester_, _orquestra_, _оркестр_ enz.), maar het zijn allemaal drielettergrepige woorden met een r in de derde lettergreep. Alleen in het Nederlands, het Fries en het Afrikaans ontbreekt vreemd genoeg die derde lettergreep. Hoe komt het dat bij ons de r is weggevallen?


----------



## Peterdg

In het Spaans is er die  laatste "r" ook niet: het zijn wel drie lettergrepen: _orquesta_. Wat nog opvalt in het Spaans is dat wat in het Nederlands orkest*r*eren is (hier staat die "r" er weer wel), in het Spaans _orquestar_ is, ook zonder die laatste "r".


----------



## bibibiben

De vorm kan ontstaan zijn als gevolg van twee conflicterende tendensen in het Nederlands.

Allereerst is daar de eeuwenoude neiging in het Nederlands om de eindsjwa te laten wegvallen (zogeheten sjwa-apocope). _Name _werd bijvoorbeeld _naam_, _bose_ werd _boos_, _ic neme_ werd _ik neem_ etc.

_Orchestre _had dus tot _orchestr_ verbasterd moeten worden. Toch is dat niet gebeurd. En dat heeft te maken met een tweede, veel sterkere tendens in het Nederlands. Zoals veel andere talen huldigt het Nederlands het sonoriteitsprincipe, wat in het kort erop neerkomt dat sonore consonanten bij voorkeur dicht bij de nucleus van een lettergreep (oftewel de klinker) komen te staan en minder sonore consonanten juist verder ervandaan. De r behoort met de l tot de zeer sonore consonanten. Aan het begin van een lettergreep (de onset of aanzet) zul je dus de volgorde tr- zien en aan het eind van de lettergreep (de coda) juist de volgorde -rt.

Met deze fonotactische beperking in het achterhoofd moet je concluderen dat _orcherst_ en _orcherts_ beter voldoen aan het sonoriteitsprincipe. Toch hebben deze varianten nooit het levenslicht gezien. Want al kan in het Nederlands de r flink verschuiven*, een fenomeen dat ook wel als metathesis of methatese bekendstaat, het consonantcluster -str laat omvorming tot -rst en -rts niet toe. Voor r-metathese geldt de beperking dat de r alleen van de coda naar de onset kan verhuizen en vice versa. Voor het gehoor ligt bijvoorbeeld het woordpaar _brost_ _- borst_ ook een stuk dichter bij elkaar dan _bostr _- _borts _of _bostr - borst. _Wellicht speelt dat gegeven een rol.

Het Nederlands had nu voor de oplossing kunnen kiezen die je ook in het Duits ziet: het opdelen van het gehate consonantcluster over twee lettergrepen. Het Duits heeft met _Orkester_ een prima uitspreekbare variant gecreëerd. Er is echter ook een tweede oplossing mogelijk: vereenvoudiging van het cluster door simpelweg de verkeerd gepositioneerde r er helemaal uit te gooien. Omdat het Nederlands niet afkerig is van het reduceren van consonantclusters door middel van deletie, is dit een prima alternatief. Onduidelijk blijft wel waarom het toch zo Nederlands ogende _orkester_ kennelijk (vanaf het begin?) kansloos is geweest. Misschien omdat onzijdige woorden in het Nederlands vrijwel nooit op -er eindigen?

*Vergelijk _bo*r*st_ met het verwante _b*r*east_ en _B*r*ust_, waarin de r z'n oorspronkelijke positie behouden heeft.


----------



## Peterdg

Interessant Bibibiben!

Die reizende "r" komt ook voor in het Spaans:

Spaans <---> andere talen:

Cocodrilo <--->krokodil, crocodile
Argelia <---> Algerije, Algérie, Algeria
Milagro <---> mirakel, miracle
Peligro <---> pericolo
Palabra <---> parole


----------



## bibibiben

Opmerkelijk:

Het Franse _séquestre_ is in het Nederlands _sekwester_ geworden, niet _sekwest_. Dus waarom niet _orkester_? Het raadsel blijft ...


----------



## Peterdg

Maar zo zijn er nog voorbeelden waar de "er" op het einde wel bewaard blijft in het Nederlands: _semester_, (logischerwijze ook  _trimester_), _Sylvester_, _kadaster_ en als ik nog wat nadenk, zal ik er nog wel vinden, denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, het probleem is nog niet opgelost. 

Opvallend is wel dat woorden als _semester_, _sekwester,_ _kadaster _etc. te herleiden zijn tot Franse woorden eindigend op -tre. Van _orkest _lijkt niet goed te zijn vastgesteld of de oorsprong ervan nu ligt in het Franse _orchestre_ of toch in het Grieks-Latijnse _orchestra_. De uitgang -tra kan een afwijkende ontwikkeling in de hand hebben gewerkt, wie weet.


----------



## bibibiben

Niemand anders een theorie? Het zit mij inmiddels behoorlijk dwars dat de te verwachten variant _orkester_ het niet gered heeft. Sterker nog, voor zover ik het heb kunnen nagaan heeft _orkester_ zelfs nooit bestaan. 

Het is verleidelijk om te denken dat de vele afleidingen van _orchestre_ een afwijkende truncatie in de hand hebben gewerkt:

orkest-reren
orkest-ratie
orkest-raal
orkest-rator

Helaas zijn in het Nederlands de bovenstaande woorden alle van een recenter datum dan _orkest_. _Orkest_ was er simpelweg als eerste!


----------

